# Fluoroscopy of prosthetic valve



## Tina Daley (Jun 2, 2010)

One of our cardiologists just ordered a fluoroscopy of a prosthetic valve. I am unsure of what procedure code to bill. Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## sbicknell (Jun 2, 2010)

Is this all that is being done at the time? If so, what about 76000

Fluoroscopy (separate procedure), up to 1 hour physician time, other than 71023 or 71034 (eg, cardiac fluoroscopy)


----------

